# Weekly Competition 2015-23



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F2 U' F' U F' U R' U'
*2. *U2 F' R U F' R F R' F
*3. *F U2 F2 U' R2 F' R F2 U'
*4. *R2 U' R F U' F R2 F2 U
*5. *R2 F R U F' R U R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' U' F' U' B D' L2 R' D2
*2. *B2 R B R D2 R' U' R' B U2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D B2
*3. *F' R2 B' U2 F' L2 B U2 B F2 L2 U R B' L2 D2 F2 L U F' U2
*4. *F' U F2 L U' L' B U2 F D2 R' D2 L2 F2 R B2 L' U2 R2 D2
*5. *B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 B' D2 F2 U L' F2 L' B F L B' D R

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' R U Fw R Fw' D2 B' D2 R Fw Rw' U B2 F' Rw2 B' R2 D L Rw2 D Uw' B' Rw2 U' B Rw2 R D2 F L B' D2 Uw2 U' B Rw Uw Rw'
*2. *B Uw' Fw D' L F Uw' L' Fw2 F R D2 U2 Rw D' Rw2 R2 Fw2 D2 L2 D2 Uw L Rw2 U B' D' Uw U' B Rw2 R' Fw' F' Rw2 F2 L' Rw2 Fw F
*3. *Fw' L' U2 Fw2 Uw2 U' F2 U' Fw2 Uw2 R' B L2 D2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 U Rw' D' R2 Uw2 F' R' B2 F L2 U' L Rw' Uw' L R2 U2 L' R2 F' Rw' U R
*4. *Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw L D2 Uw' Rw' B F2 L B2 R' D2 R Fw2 D Uw' U2 B' L' Rw Uw U' R' B2 Uw' Fw2 D' Uw B2 Rw' Fw' D' Uw' U2 Rw' Fw' U'
*5. *B2 Uw' L2 D' Rw U R2 D' U' L' F' Rw' U L2 D F2 L2 Fw2 F' L2 R' Uw2 F' U' Fw' R' F' D2 Uw R2 F' Uw' U2 Fw' F2 D' B2 Fw Uw' U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R B' Bw' U' L' B Uw' Fw2 F' Lw' Dw2 Lw B2 D' Bw' Lw Fw' F' Lw Fw2 U' Bw2 L Uw2 Bw Rw Uw' Rw2 Uw Bw2 Uw L Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw Rw2 U Lw Bw F2 Uw Bw2 R F' L' B2 Lw' Dw' Bw Rw Fw D2 Fw' Rw' Bw' Lw' Uw' F2 R
*2. *Dw2 Uw Bw' L' Bw2 L' D2 R2 U' Bw' R' Dw' B' Fw' F Dw B' Lw2 Fw2 F' L' Dw' Lw R2 D' Dw' Uw Lw' Rw2 Uw B Bw' Fw F2 Dw R' Bw Uw B2 R2 F L Lw Bw' D2 U2 Bw F2 D' R' D' B' U2 R2 B2 Dw' Bw' D Uw' U'
*3. *B Uw Rw2 F L2 Bw Fw2 F2 Rw' D2 Fw2 D B' Bw2 R' B2 F2 L Lw R2 Uw2 Lw Uw2 Bw' D2 U' Bw' F' Uw' Rw2 U' Fw2 Lw Uw U2 Rw' D2 Lw R' U L' Lw Rw Uw' Lw D' Fw' U L R' U' L U B2 Fw' Rw' Bw Lw Uw Lw
*4. *R' Fw Dw' R2 Fw U B' Bw' Uw' Rw' B' F' Lw U2 B2 R2 Uw2 U' Fw2 Lw' R' Fw2 R U2 Lw D Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw' D Dw' L2 U2 F2 Dw' Bw' Fw' Dw R2 D2 Lw2 Uw' B' D Uw' B' L2 Lw' B2 L Rw2 U' B2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 Rw' U' L
*5. *Bw2 R' D' U B' Uw2 B Bw2 Rw' B Lw B2 Fw Lw' Dw L Lw2 Rw' R B Lw' Dw' B L B Fw' D' B' Uw B' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 F D' L' B' Uw2 Lw' Uw' F' Lw2 R2 U2 Fw F2 Lw R' D' Dw2 Fw' Dw U2 Lw2 D L' Dw Uw' U

*6x6x6*
*1. *R 2B L2 2R' 2F L 3U2 F L 3U2 2L2 D' 2D' 2L' R2 2U R2 U 2F' F2 3U L 2R 2B' 3U' 2U' R' 2F' 3U' U2 2R2 2D2 2B' 3F 2U' 3R D 2D' 2U' 2F2 F2 2R' D' 2U 2L2 2R B2 3F2 2U 2L 2B 2F 2L2 R 2F' 2U2 3R' 2D' B2 2F L U2 L' 3R D 2R' F' R B2 F
*2. *2F R U2 2L 3U2 U2 L' 2L2 3R2 D' R2 3F' F U 2B 3R R D' U2 2F 2R D 2B' 3R' 2R' R2 3F2 2D 2F D 2L' U 3F' U2 F' 2R U 2L' 3F' 3R' 2R2 3U2 2L' D2 2D U2 2R2 D' U B' F' U' R2 U' 2F2 R' D2 2D' 3U2 2U' 2B' D' B2 U' 3R' 2D2 U' B' 3R2 R'
*3. *D B' F 2L' 2R' D' 2U2 R2 B2 D' 2B D L R' B 2B' F2 R D 2D' 2U' R B' 2U L R2 2F 2U2 3F 2F2 3R 2R' R D 2U' 2F' 2U' B' F 3U' U' 2R 2B' 3U 2L 2R' R' B 2B 2R2 R 2F' 3U' 2U' R D' U 2F 2D 2B' D 2D2 2U2 3F2 3R D2 3U2 2U' 2L 2B2
*4. *D 2U2 U2 R2 B 2B2 2F L 2R R2 2F D F U2 2R2 3U 2B F' 2R' 2B' R2 2U' U B2 U' B2 3U L 3R2 D2 B 2D' 2R' B D' 3R' 2R' 3U' L2 2L 2R 2D' 3U 2L2 B2 D 2D2 3U U R2 D2 B' F L' 2L2 3R' 2D' 3F2 2F F' 3R2 B F' 2R' 3U 3R U' 3R2 2B2 3R2
*5. *F2 2R 2B' U 2R2 3U2 2B2 3F2 F R2 2U' 2L' 2B' L 2F2 F' 2D2 B D' 2B' 3U' 2U2 3F' 2F2 3R B2 D R D' U2 2L' F 3R2 2R' F2 2U2 3F2 2L' R2 2F' 2D' R2 2D 2U2 U' B2 2D2 3U U 2R' D' 2L D2 U2 B2 3U2 B' F R' 2D2 3R' 2R' R' 3F 2R2 3U 2F' 2L 3R R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L 2R 2B2 D2 3D 3U' 2B 2L' 2B2 3U' 3R 2R' 3B' 2U 3R' 2R 3U' 2B' F2 3U2 R' 2D' 3B 2U2 2B2 D2 L2 2L2 2R' 3U' U B2 3B2 2D 2U 3R2 R D2 3D' 3U2 U' F' R 3D' F2 2D2 L U' L' 2D' U2 B 3U2 2B 2L' F 2R 2B 2L 2F' 3R B 2B F 2D' 2U2 2B' 2D2 2L 2R 2B 3F 3R' R2 B2 2U2 3F R2 3F2 2D 3U2 U 3F' D' 2F2 2D2 3D' 2F' 3U2 L B2 3B' L R2 2D' 2F' D2 3U2 F2 2R
*2. *2F R2 2B2 3F2 3U' B2 3D' 3U' 2B2 U F' 3L 2R' R2 D' 2D2 3U 2U' U 2B 2D 3U' 2B' 2R2 R' D2 2L 3L2 3R' R2 D' 2D' R' 2D' 3U2 2U' U' 2R2 B2 2L2 3D' F2 3D2 U2 L' 2L2 3L R' 2B2 2D2 3R2 U' 2L2 2D 2U' L' 3L 3R2 F2 2L 3B' 2F' 2D 3R 3F2 2D2 3U2 U' 2L2 2F2 3L' B 3B' 2F 2L' R' D2 2D' 2F 2D' 3L2 3R' 3D2 3F' F 3R' 3F F' 3D 2F2 3D2 R' F' 3D 3L' 3R2 F2 3U 2B' L2
*3. *3D' 2R' 2D' 2B' 3B2 2R 2B2 U2 2L' 3D' 3U' 3B' D' 2D' 3F' D2 3L2 D 3D' 3U2 3R2 3D2 L2 U B 2L2 3B R' F2 D2 2R' R2 2F L2 2B 2F' F L' 3R B' 3B2 3F2 F' 2U 3L' 3R' 3U2 2B 3B2 D2 2U2 2R' R2 2D' 3R2 3B' 3F2 D 3B2 3R' 2R 3U' U' 3F2 L2 3R D' 2U2 3F' 3D U' F2 L2 3L2 3F' 2F F2 2L' 3R' D2 3L 2F 3R' D2 U' B' 2F 2R' D 2L' 3U2 2L 2F2 2D 3D2 3U' 2U2 B 2B' 2R2
*4. *2U2 3R' R 3F' F' 2U2 2L' 3L 2F' D2 L2 3D' U 3F 2F 3R2 R2 3F2 2F 3R' 2B 3B2 3R2 2R B2 2B 2F L' 2L' 2D2 3D 3U' 2U2 U' F 2U' B' 3L2 2B 2D 3U' U' 2B 3B 2F' 2R B2 2B2 3B2 3L' B 3F U' B2 2D U 2R 2F 2L' 2F2 2L 3R2 2D' L 2R' 2D 3U2 B 3F 2F' 3L 2R' D' L' 3F D 2D' 3U2 2B 2F' R' D 3R 2U 3L 2B2 2L2 3R2 R' 3D' 3R2 D' 2F' 2L2 2R' 2B' 3U 3L2 2D R
*5. *F2 2U2 2B' 2L2 3L2 2B 2F2 L' 3L 2B 2D2 3D 2U2 2R B2 2R 2B2 L2 2L 3U2 L' 3R' D 3U U' 3F' F 2L' 3R2 3F 3U2 L 3L2 2U L' 2D' B 2B2 3D2 3F' 2F 2D2 3B 2F2 L2 F' L2 R' D' U' 3B2 3F2 2F F 3D 2U' U F' 2L2 2R2 D F 3D2 U2 2R2 2D2 B' 2L2 B2 2B' 3B' 2F2 3R D 2U' 3F 3R' 2R U 3R 3B' 2F2 2L R B' 3B' 2L' R 2F' 2L' 3B' D' 2L' D U' B2 2F' F' D' 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' R2 F2 U' R U2 R U
*2. *U2 R F U' F2 U2 R2 U' R
*3. *R2 U' R2 F' R U2 F' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' B' R D2 U2 B' U2 L U F R'
*2. *B U R' U' L F' D2 L' U2 D R' F2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2 D2 F2 R B2
*3. *B2 L D2 L' B2 L U2 L F2 R' F2 U' L R' F' D' R2 B2 D2 B F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Fw2 F' Rw' U2 Fw L2 F U2 R' U2 Rw2 D' B Rw2 F2 R' U2 L' R' F D F R2 D' B2 Rw2 R Fw2 R' Uw2 F' L D' B L2 Uw' F' R2 F2
*2. *B2 Fw' U B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 Rw2 R' B2 Fw' F Rw' R2 D' R' U2 R2 F2 D L2 B L2 R' U L2 F2 Rw B R2 D B L' U B U2 Fw2 Rw2 R
*3. *D B2 L2 U' Fw Uw L' Rw' U2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' F2 D2 F2 Rw' B D Uw2 L Fw' R Fw2 F Uw2 F2 D' R2 D Uw2 B2 L' Rw' U2 B' L' B' Fw' F' Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw Lw B2 Rw2 D2 U2 Lw' R' Fw2 L Dw' Uw Lw Dw' B Dw Lw' B Bw' Fw Uw' Lw2 Rw2 B Rw Dw Bw F' L2 Dw L Fw2 L2 Uw Fw Dw2 Uw R' Dw Lw2 D2 R D' L2 Lw' U' Lw F2 Uw Bw2 L' Uw U' Fw' F2 Lw2 Rw B2 Lw2 Uw'
*2. *Lw Rw' R U Rw B F Rw' D R' D' B Fw2 R' Dw2 R' Bw' Fw L' U2 R2 Fw D Dw2 Uw' Lw' B Bw F D B2 Fw2 D L' Lw' B R F2 R2 Uw' U' Bw' U2 Bw2 Rw' D' L' R' D Dw2 R2 D' Bw' Fw F U B F' D' F
*3. *Bw Uw' U2 F2 L' R D' Dw' Fw' U R F' D U' Rw D' F' L F Dw2 B Fw D2 B' Bw2 Fw F2 Lw U2 Bw' L Lw2 B2 Bw Lw B2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 R Uw' L Fw R2 U Bw2 L2 Bw2 F2 Dw Lw2 R B Uw B' F' L D Uw2 R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U 2F R2 2D2 3F D' 3U B' 2B2 3R' 2U' U F2 L2 2U2 2F' 2L2 3R2 2D' 2L' 2F2 2U 2L' B 2F' 3R' 2F' F' 2R' U2 2R D U' L' 3R' 2R' F2 U' L' 3U' 2L' R' U2 3R2 B 2U' B 2F' 2R' R2 D2 2D' U' 3R2 2D 2U U2 2L' 2R 3U' 3F F 3U' 2U' 3F' 2U' 2B2 R' 2D U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 2R2 2U2 U2 B2 F 2D' 2F2 R2 3U' 3F' D2 3B' 3L' B 3B' 3U' 2L2 3R 2U2 2L2 R' 3B2 2F2 2L 3L' 3R' R F 2R2 3B2 L' 2U' 3L 3F' 2D' L 3L R' F2 2D 3D 2L' B 2L 2D' 3D R2 3D2 2U' 3R2 2D 2U' U L 3L2 R2 B2 F2 3D2 F 2R' 3F F 3L' 3B2 3R2 3D2 2U2 2R' 3D' 2U 2R R2 3D' R2 3U 2L 3F' D' 2D' B 2F2 2U2 3B R 3U2 3B U2 3B F2 D' U F2 3U 3L2 D2 3D' 2B' 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B L' F L2 U' L' F' D B' R F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U'
*2. *U B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 B L' F' L U' B' F' L2 F'
*3. *R F2 L R2 D2 L2 R B2 R' D2 F2 U B' L D2 U2 R F' U2 B2 U'
*4. *D' B2 F2 U' R2 D R2 D L2 D B' F' L' D F' R' U F2 D2 F D2
*5. *F2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 F R B' U' L' D B U2 R' U R'
*6. *D' R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 B R' D' F D2 B F2 D2 F2 R'
*7. *U2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 F U2 L2 B D2 L' U2 F' D2 U L' R' F' U' F2
*8. *F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 F L2 U F L U' F' D' R B' D L2
*9. *U F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R F2 U2 B' U2 R' U' L' B2
*10. *U2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 R B2 R D L B F L2 R B' U2
*11. *F2 U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' U' F R B' F' U B2 F2 L B2 L
*12. *F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D U' B2 R' B U' L' U' B2 U2 F U B'
*13. *B' R2 D R B' R' L' F' U B R2 F R2 F' R2 L2 F' D2 R2 F
*14. *L2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U F2 L' F U R U2 L' F D' F' R
*15. *B L2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 U2 F2 D L B' U2 L' R2 F2 D2 B2 F'
*16. *L2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L' F' L2 U F U2 B' L2 B L
*17. *B2 L' F2 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 L D R' B' L' D U B' D2 R'
*18. *L2 F U2 F R2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L R' D B2 R2 F' U F R
*19. *L F2 R2 L' D B' R2 F L' U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 U F2 L2 D' L2
*20. *U2 F L2 B' D2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 B U B F' U2
*21. *F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 B D U B L U L U F' L'
*22. *B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' U' L' R2 F2 R' U' F' L2 B2
*23. *F' U' L' F2 B D' F' R' D F U2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 D2 B'
*24. *R2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 L D U F' D2 L' B2 F' D F2
*25. *R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 B' D R' U2 F U L F' D R'
*26. *R2 B2 D U2 B2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R B2 D' R F' L' D2 U2 R' F'
*27. *R2 F2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' B' F D2 L F2 D U R' F2 U2
*28. *D2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U R F' D2 F2 U2 R2 B R U
*29. *F' L2 B2 R2 B D2 R2 B L2 B R2 D' R' F U B F' R' U' L' U'
*30. *D' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 L U R F' D2 B L' D' U
*31. *D2 B L2 B D2 L2 R2 B' D2 B L2 R' U2 L U' F' U L2 D' B2
*32. *U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 R' U' L D2 F D L2 D' U' B
*33. *L2 D2 B L2 B' R2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R' F2 L U' B2 F' R2
*34. *D2 U L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 R D' F' L' B L' D U2 R' U'
*35. *B2 L D L2 D2 B D' L' B' U' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2
*36. *U2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 R' U' F L2 B' L2 F2 D' U B'
*37. *B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D' U' R B L D2 U2 B U L B R
*38. *L2 U B2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 U B U' L' B' D2 F' U2 R' D U'
*39. *D' F2 D2 L2 U F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 R' B D2 R2 B' D' R' F2 U' R'
*40. *D' R F' U' L2 B2 U' R2 L' F' U D2 F2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 R2 D F2 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 R' D L U' F2 D B' D U R'
*2. *F' U2 B U2 R2 F U2 F R2 F' D2 R' D2 R2 D B' L F U F2 D'
*3. *F2 U' L2 U' L2 U R2 D F2 L2 B2 L' B' L' D R B2 F' U L2 U2
*4. *L2 U2 R' F2 D2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 L' U' L' U F D' U' F' L' D' R'
*5. *D2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 B D2 L2 U2 B R' F L B' U' L' F R' D U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 L F2 D2 L' B2 L2 B2 L' U2 R2 D' L2 R F2 U2 F D' B' U' F2
*2. *D2 L2 F2 D R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 L' B2 F U' L' B' D R2 F D' L'
*3. *L B U2 R2 D L U F' B' L' B L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 B'
*4. *D2 R D' F2 L' D F' L2 F L' U2 R' F2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L
*5. *L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 D L' B R F L R F' U' F U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' B2 L' D B D' L' F2 U R' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 F2
*2. *U F2 U B' R' D2 L' F2 B' R' B2 R B2 U2 L' F2 L U2 F2 R
*3. *L2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' F U F' L2 D' L' B' R2 U2
*4. *D F2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B L R' D' B' F' R' B' D' U'
*5. *D R U D' B' D F R' U' D2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B' U2 R2 B R2 B' L2 B2 R2 F D2 R' F' D2 L2 F2 D' R' U' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R F2 R' U2 R' U' F U'
*3. *L' B2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 F2 D L U' B' L B D B' L' F
*4. *L B' L D2 Fw' U R F2 D2 Fw U2 L2 Rw R2 F Rw B2 Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw Rw2 U B' L Uw U B' L' Uw2 L' B2 Rw U' L' D' L2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U F U F2 U F U R U
*3. *U' F B2 R' F2 L B R' U R2 F2 L D2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 L F2
*4. *D Uw' L2 B F' R' B' D2 U' L2 Rw' F2 L2 R' B' U2 Rw B Fw' F' Rw2 Uw R2 B' D2 U' Fw2 U' Rw R2 F' L' Rw2 U' Rw R' D' R Fw2 Uw
*5. *B' D Dw2 U' R2 D2 L Lw' R2 Dw2 F U Lw D' Uw' U2 B D2 Dw2 Lw Fw2 Rw' B' Bw2 U2 F' D' Bw' Fw2 Dw' F2 D' Uw' R' Uw Lw' Rw' Dw2 Uw Bw2 Lw2 Uw' R Fw Dw' F L Rw2 Dw F2 D2 Dw Fw2 Lw2 Uw B2 Fw L2 R2 Dw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=6 / dUdU u=-5,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=-1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=6 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' B' U' B R' U R l r b u'
*2. *L' R U R L' B' L' R' r b'
*3. *B' L' B' L' U L' R u
*4. *R' U' L U' R' L' R' l b' u
*5. *U' L B' U' R U' L' B' l b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -3)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) /
*4. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (5, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (-4, -1)
*5. *(4, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (5, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R L R' D' R' L D U' D' U'
*2. *L U' R D R U R' D' U' D' U'
*3. *D L D' L U' R' L D L' D' U'
*4. *U' L R' U' D L' R U R' D' U'
*5. *R' L' D' L R' L R' L' D' R' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2015)

Very sorry to be so late with this this week. Too much going on - including preparing for Indiana 2015 in a week and a half. 159 competitors so far!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 3, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> Very sorry to be so late with this this week. Too much going on - including preparing for Indiana 2015 in a week and a half. 159 competitors so far!



I'm kinda bugged that I can't go, but there are other competitions later.


----------



## Torch (Jun 3, 2015)

2x2: 5.42, (3.30), 3.90, (5.71), 3.60 = 4.31
3x3: 14.05, (11.05), 14.01, (17.04), 13.72 = 13.93
OH: (24.93), 32.71, 29.59, 33.29, (37.06) = 31.86
Pyraminx: 8.84, (10.98), 10.92, (8.47), 10.88 = 10.21
Square-1 : (40.20), 47.27, (1:03.31), 52.47, 45.58 = 48.44
Skewb: (12.58), 12.74, 12.81, (14.17), 13.09 = 12.88

FMC: 34


Spoiler



B' U2 R2 B R2 B' L2 B2 R2 F D2 R' F' D2 L2 F2 D' R' U' F 

F U *F'*//cross
*F'* D2 F B' D2 B//F2L 1
D B F' D F B'// F2L 2
D' R' D' R D' R' D R// F2L 3
D2 B' L B *L'*// F2L 4
*L' *D2 L D L' D L D'//LL

Solution: F U F2 D2 F B' D2 B D B F' D F B' D' R' D' R D' R' D R D2 B' L B L2 D2 L D L' D L D' (34)


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 4, 2015)

clock : 12.51, 11.82, 14.23, 15.84, 11.73 (ao5 = 12.85)
3x3 : 23.63, 21.84, 30.74, 20.45, 24.14+ (ao5 = 23.20)
2x2 : 7.83, 4.43, 5.47, 3.66, 4.21 (ao5 = 4.70)
pyraminx : DNF(8.06), 5.10, DNF(7.36), 4.55, 7.28 (ao5 = DNF)
skewb : 16.22, 7.42, 10.24, 13.10, DNF(19.81) (ao5 = 13.19)


----------



## PurpleBanana (Jun 4, 2015)

2x2x2: 6.41, 6.09, (8.25), (4.31), 6.73 = 6.41
3x3x3: 25.31, (20.42), (28.74), 20.69, 24.61 = 23.52
4x4x4: = 2:05.14, (2:30.28), 1:48.48, (1:44.41), 1:58.00 = 1:57.21
Pyraminx: 21.32, 15.48, (22.75), (8.72), 15.23 = 17.34
2-4 relay: 2:11.62


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 5, 2015)

3x3: (6.80), 7.50, (9.38), 6.90, 8.59 = 7.66
OH: 14.53, 17.36, 15.41, (13.52), (17.47) = 15.76
5x5: (1:15.47), 1:10.90, (1.07.53), 1:09.19, 1:11.63 = 1:10.57


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 5, 2015)

*3X3X3*: 22.01 (22.46) (16.66) 17.96 18.93 = *19.63*


----------



## rollerking321 (Jun 5, 2015)

3x3x3 : 15.09, (12.23), 17.25, 14.04, (28.91) = *15.46*

2x2x2 : 3.71, (2.44), 3.80, 4.08, (6.10) = *3.86*

4x4x4 : 1:01.53, 57.34, 1:01.22, (DNF), (49.71) = *1:00.03*

Square-1 : (16.62), 20.83, (30.54), 20.66, 19.65 = *20.38* [Got lucky there with 2 skips ]

3X3X3 Blindfolded : DNF, DNF, 1:10.25 = *1:10.25*
-
3x3x3 One Handed : 22.82, (21.93), 24.60, 22.48, (27.55) = *23.30*


----------



## Dene (Jun 6, 2015)

*3x3:* (20.61), 13.77, 17.19, 15.76, (13.56) = 15.57
*4x4:* (1:08.17), (56.01), 57.44, 1:01.10, 1:02.81 = 1:00.45
*5x5:* (1:35.77), 1:53.05, 1:41.80, (DNF), 1:56.64 = 1:50:50
*6x6:* (2:45.76), 2:57.38, 3:06.81, 3:12.79, (3:14.17) = 3:05.66
*7x7:* (4:59.08), 4:48.29, 4:39.69, 4:29.61, (4:18.55) = 4:39.20
*OH:* (DNF), 32.25, (29.37), 32.83, 38.04 = 34.37
*Megaminx:* 1:59.47, (1:52.65), 2:00.67, 1:54.95, (2:07.37) = 1:58.36

Well that was horrible.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 7, 2015)

megaminx: 1:21.43, 1:21.68, 1:14.91, 1:05.94, 1:33.63 = 1:19.34


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jun 8, 2015)

2x2 : 4.29, (3.62), 4.09, (5.03), 4.92 = 4.43
3x3 : (17.20), 16.16, 15.60, (14.74), 15.31 = 15.69
4x4 : (48.46), 49.41, (1:01.57), 53.74, 53.97 = 52.37
5x5 : 1:47.65, (1:36.05), 1:37.22, (1:54.26), 1:41.38 = 1:42.08
6x6 : (3:14.94), 2:58.20, (2:54.11), 2:55.76, 3:08.72 = 3:00.89
7x7 : 4:13.69, (4:09.79), 4:11.46, 4:23.13, (4:33.61) = 4:16.09
2x2 BLD : 38.25, 42.96, 33.62 = 33.62
3x3 BLD : 2:28.05, 2:46.19, DNF = 2:28.05
OH : 32.74, (35.87), 33.38, 35.83, (31.98) = 33.98
MTS : (46.43), 51.10, (52.22), 47.01, 50.13 = 49.41
2-4 relay : 1:25.07
2-5 relay : 3:01.13
Megaminx : 1:40.86, 1:36.38, (1:47.43), 1:41.10, (1:27.15) = 1:39.45
Pyraminx : (4.88), 4.91, 5.07, (6.69), 6.43 = 5.47
Square-1 : (1:14.99), 1:04.54, 44.43, 56.31, (41.60) = 55.09
Skewb : 11.03, 9.12, (8.91), (14.77), 9.56 = 9.90


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 8, 2015)

2x2: (3.74), (4.90), 4.83, 4.67, 4.46 = 4.65
3x3: 13.95, 12.73, 12.68, (15.36), (11.04) = 13.12
4x4: 1:00.23, (1:02.52), 57.29, (47.74), 55.65 = 57.72
5x5: 1:58.80, 1:50.46, (2:07.30), (1:50.32), 1:57.20 = 1:55.49
3x3 OH: (31.39), 21.63, 22.34, (19.12), 23.71 = 22.56
Megaminx: 1:49.47, (1:36.59), (2:08.24), 1:52.98, 1:54.39 = 1:52.28
Pyraminx: 4.56, 3.56, 3.74, (3.38), (4.70) = 3.95
Square-1: 41.67, (41.89), 32.14, 26.71, (24.00) = 33.51
Skewb: (17.57), 12.64, (10.94), 13.44, 11.12 = 12.40


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 9, 2015)

Results, congratulations to bacyril, Austin and ichcubegern

*2x2x2*(25)

 2.84 AustinReed
 3.25 asiahyoo1997
 3.26 cuberkid10
 3.40 Lapinsavant
 3.75 giorgi
 3.86 rollerking321
 3.93 qaz
 4.12 Tx789
 4.31 Torch
 4.40 ichcubegern
 4.43 bacyril
 4.65 Daniel Wu
 4.66 jaysammey777
 4.70 pyr14
 4.71 slinky773
 4.94 Cale S
 5.08 CyanSandwich
 5.17 MAttyMatt97
 5.35 JustinTimeCuber
 6.41 PurpleBanana
 6.67 ickathu
 7.20 Schmidt
 8.65 h2f
 8.69 Kenneth Svendson
 13.14 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(31)

 7.66 Yes, We Can!
 8.12 Lapinsavant
 9.32 AustinReed
 9.93 asiahyoo1997
 11.53 qaz
 11.84 cuberkid10
 12.59 slinky773
 12.85 giorgi
 13.12 Daniel Wu
 13.38 ichcubegern
 13.93 Torch
 14.53 Cale S
 15.46 rollerking321
 15.51 JustinTimeCuber
 15.57 Dene
 15.69 bacyril
 16.09 jaysammey777
 16.37 Tx789
 17.55 CyanSandwich
 18.12 Kenneth Svendson
 19.63 MarcelP
 20.33 MAttyMatt97
 20.63 Perff
 20.87 h2f
 22.78 ickathu
 23.19 Schmidt
 23.20 pyr14
 23.54 PurpleBanana
 23.99 Garrett4971
 32.20 andersonaap
 35.58 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(19)

 37.50 asiahyoo1997
 40.62 AustinReed
 51.47 giorgi
 52.35 cuberkid10
 52.37 bacyril
 56.46 ichcubegern
 57.72 Daniel Wu
 1:00.03 rollerking321
 1:00.45 Dene
 1:06.36 jaysammey777
 1:13.88 ickathu
 1:15.26 Tx789
 1:23.56 MAttyMatt97
 1:23.60 Kenneth Svendson
 1:25.44 h2f
 1:27.15 CyanSandwich
 1:33.38 Schmidt
 1:57.21 PurpleBanana
 2:05.13 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:07.13 asiahyoo1997
 1:10.57 Yes, We Can!
 1:27.76 AustinReed
 1:34.85 ichcubegern
 1:42.08 bacyril
 1:50.50 Dene
 1:55.49 Daniel Wu
 2:08.22 cuberkid10
 2:15.27 jaysammey777
 2:27.27 ickathu
 2:29.76 Kenneth Svendson
 3:06.71 CyanSandwich
 3:40.13 h2f
 4:35.32 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:00.89 bacyril
 3:05.66 Dene
 5:35.11 Kenneth Svendson
 8:38.31 CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:16.09 bacyril
 4:39.20 Dene
 8:16.71 Kenneth Svendson
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 15.77 Yes, We Can!
 16.68 asiahyoo1997
 20.80 AustinReed
 22.56 Daniel Wu
 23.02 Lapinsavant
 23.30 rollerking321
 23.59 giorgi
 23.81 ichcubegern
 31.86 Torch
 33.98 bacyril
 34.37 Dene
 37.41 Tx789
 38.12 Kenneth Svendson
 48.20 Cale S
 50.32 h2f
 51.00 ickathu
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:25.79 Kenneth Svendson
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(6)

 11.55 Lapinsavant
 15.58 asiahyoo1997
 16.71 Cale S
 25.01 MatsBergsten
 33.62 bacyril
 34.19 h2f
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(6)

 42.06 Sessinator
 55.21 Cale S
 1:10.25 rollerking321
 1:39.60 MatsBergsten
 2:04.74 h2f
 2:28.05 bacyril
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 2:39.84 Cale S
 4:38.75 CyanSandwich
 7:01.32 MatsBergsten
19:09.03 h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

13:11.35 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

4/4 (16:55)  MatsBergsten
1/2 ( 7:40)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 45.32 Cale S
 49.41 bacyril
 2:22.71 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(8)

 1:08.46 cuberkid10
 1:16.93 giorgi
 1:23.05 ichcubegern
 1:25.07 bacyril
 1:39.20 Kenneth Svendson
 2:01.60 h2f
 2:11.62 PurpleBanana
 3:14.43 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:58.00 ichcubegern
 3:01.13 bacyril
 3:47.16 giorgi
 4:19.03 Kenneth Svendson
 6:15.86 h2f
 8:59.00 MatsBergsten
*Skewb*(14)

 5.86 Cale S
 7.65 AustinReed
 8.40 cubefanatic
 8.52 Tx789
 9.90 bacyril
 10.44 qaz
 11.41 giorgi
 12.40 Daniel Wu
 12.88 Torch
 13.19 pyr14
 14.99 jaysammey777
 17.52 ichcubegern
 21.17 h2f
 23.06 Schmidt
*Clock*(6)

 8.75 Perff
 9.12 qaz
 11.06 AustinReed
 12.85 pyr14
 17.99 Kenneth Svendson
 21.28 h2f
*Pyraminx*(16)

 3.95 Daniel Wu
 4.72 ickathu
 5.47 bacyril
 5.51 AustinReed
 5.90 cuberkid10
 6.07 cubefanatic
 6.43 qaz
 6.50 Cale S
 6.60 ichcubegern
 6.80 giorgi
 7.06 Tx789
 10.21 Torch
 11.16 Kenneth Svendson
 12.04 Schmidt
 17.34 PurpleBanana
 DNF pyr14
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:19.34 JianhanC
 1:39.45 bacyril
 1:52.28 Daniel Wu
 1:58.36 Dene
 2:34.06 ickathu
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(7)

 20.38 rollerking321
 25.42 AustinReed
 32.77 Tx789
 33.51 Daniel Wu
 37.22 Cale S
 48.44 Torch
 55.09 bacyril
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)

25 okayama
34 Torch
35 ichcubegern
39 h2f
43 andersonaap

*Contest results*

176 bacyril
161 AustinReed
134 ichcubegern
132 Cale S
131 Daniel Wu
126 asiahyoo1997
123 MatsBergsten
119 giorgi
110 cuberkid10
95 rollerking321
91 Kenneth Svendson
89 Torch
89 h2f
87 Tx789
86 Dene
82 Lapinsavant
80 qaz
73 CyanSandwich
72 Yes, We Can!
68 ickathu
63 jaysammey777
41 slinky773
36 pyr14
34 MAttyMatt97
30 JustinTimeCuber
29 PurpleBanana
29 Schmidt
26 cubefanatic
20 Perff
16 andersonaap
15 okayama
14 MarcelP
11 Sessinator
10 JianhanC
6 Garrett4971


----------

